# COUSTELLIER GEKLAUT!!! in KÖLN... HELFT MIR BITTE!



## Schlingsi (3. Februar 2005)

gerade musste ich feststellen das mir aus meinem Keller das Coustellier geklaut worden ist. Schon witzig wenn man bedenkt das man 1. einen Haustürschlüssel braucht, 2. einen Kellerschlüssel und 3. dann noch die Tür von meinem "Kafig" wo alles drin steht aufgebrochen werden musste! 

Ich will mich jetzt hier gar nicht drüber auslassen was für asoziale wichser so was wieder fertigbringen, sondern einfach nur bitte, dass ihre eure augen und Ohren mal offen haltet.

Das Rad ist ja so mehr oder wenig einzigartig... Einer aus der Szene kann damit nirgends mehr auftauchen....


















  :kotz:


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. Februar 2005)

also mir ham se vor paar jahren mein GT auch ausm keller geklaut, zur haustür rein is ja ken ding, bei jemanden klingen und sagen "post" oder bei jemanden mit reinhuschen oder manchmal rastet die tür auch ne ein. dann einfach die kellertür auftreten und dann noch die vom fahrradkeller und weg is das radel, und die versicherung hat keinen pfennig bezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (3. Februar 2005)

komm mal hier vorbei und versuch die 40cm feuertür, die noch nach innen aufgeht, aufzutreten! muss ich sehen!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. Februar 2005)

hast du vielleicht irgendeine ahnung, wer das gewesen sein könnte?? jugendliche aus dem haus oda irgendwelche leute, die dich nicht leiden können oda so?? also falls ich irgendwo was höre, in irgendeinem forum oda so, gebe ich dir SOFORT bescheid!!!

Jan


----------



## Schlingsi (3. Februar 2005)

hier im haus gibt es ca. 40 wohnungen... bin vor 3 monaten eingezogen, selten hier und hab auch noch mit niemandem gesprochen, geschweige denn ärger gehabt. 

meine hauptverdächtigen sind osteuropäischen-mitbürger hier aus der nachbarschaft... das es ein trialer war kann man denke ich ausschließen. das es ein junkie war oder so der geld brauchte kann man auch ausschließen, denn das voll-carbon rennrad hammse stehen lassen!!!    das muss mir mal einer erklären!
das waren hundert pro so typen die mich ma ham fahren sehen und dachten: cool, wenn wir das rad haben, dann können wir das auch. vermutlich liegts jetzt irgendwo im gebüsch weil se gemerkt haben das es doch nich so einfach war...


----------



## aramis (3. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi, ich wünsche dem Trottel, der das geklaut hast, dass du nicht mein Temperament hast. Denn wenn mir einer mein Trialbike klauen würde, täte ich ihm nach erfolgreicher Jagd meine gesammelte Wut ins Gesicht stecken. 
Würde den aufmachen und auspacken! Bluuuutrache!!!

Boah, bin gerade wütend, als hätte man mein eigenes geklaut. Wusste gar nicht, dass ich so empathiefähig bin.

Hat das Rad irgendwelche markanten Schrammen oder ähnliches?


----------



## Schlingsi (3. Februar 2005)

glaub mal... wenn ich den selber erwische, dann ist hoffentlich jemand dabei, der mich von dem runterholt.   

am unterrohr sind schon ein paar Beulen die ich natürlich wiedererkennen würde. in der magura is wasser , vorderradbremse ist shimano xt / louise kombo und an der kassette sind die obersten ritzel abgeflext. is doch einfach nur zum kotzen...


----------



## MrTrial (3. Februar 2005)

Mein Mitleid!

Also trialen gehen, kann man SO damit ja nicht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es schön in die Einzelteile zerlegt wird (In dem Fall wirst du die nicht wieder sehen) und der Rahmen dürfte vercheckt werden.
Also ich würde in der nächsten Zeit mal bei eBay schauen ob der Rahmen angeboten wird.

Das ist das was mir dazu einfällt.

Gruß

EDIT// Wasser in der Magura? Ich hatte das schon länger überlegt, weil ich hier eine rumliegen hab, aber zu Faul bin RoyalBlood zu kaufen und die wieder zu montieren.
Falls du wirklich Wasser da rein gemacht hast, wäre Destilliertes wohl am besten, oder?
Ham'wa da hier im Forum schon threads zu? Muss mal schaun


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> hier im haus gibt es ca. 40 wohnungen... bin vor 3 monaten eingezogen, selten hier und hab auch noch mit niemandem gesprochen, geschweige denn ärger gehabt.
> 
> meine hauptverdächtigen sind osteuropäischen-mitbürger hier aus der nachbarschaft... das es ein trialer war kann man denke ich ausschließen. das es ein junkie war oder so der geld brauchte kann man auch ausschließen, denn das voll-carbon rennrad hammse stehen lassen!!!    das muss mir mal einer erklären!
> das waren hundert pro so typen die mich ma ham fahren sehen und dachten: cool, wenn wir das rad haben, dann können wir das auch. vermutlich liegts jetzt irgendwo im gebüsch weil se gemerkt haben das es doch nich so einfach war...



dann gucke auf jedenfall die nächsten tage bzw wochen bei dir in der nähe rum. auch mal in ein busch krabbeln. überlege mal, wer die so alles in der letzten zeit beim trialen zugeguckt hat, auch wenn es schwer ist und wenn du mal wieder in der stadt rumläufst, mal auf nen paar gesichter achten. ich hoffe, das du es ganz schnell wieder findest. ich drücke dir die daumen.......und gehe dann mit den dieben nicht so zimperlich um, die müssen richtig aufs maul bekommen!!!  was für assis ey.

Jan


----------



## bodom child (3. Februar 2005)

@ schlingsi:
warum sind die oberen ritzel abgeflext?

ich wünsch dir, dass du den/die wixxer kriegst, und denen richtig eine einschenkst, dass es raucht!   die hams net anders verdient. ahhh, wenn ich sowas höre, da krieg ich ne wut..., unbeschreiblich.  

good luck


----------



## MrTrial (3. Februar 2005)

Ein Grund mehr sein bike in die Wohnung mit hoch zu nehmen!
Sieht auch geil aus, wenns an der Wand hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (3. Februar 2005)

Das ist echt Wahnsinn,hab mir ja auch erst ein Coustellier aufgebaut,ich würde zum Tier werden wenn mir einer meines klauen würde.Warst du schon bei der Polizei,wird dir zwar nicht viel helfen,aber schaden kanns auch nicht.Vielleicht sehen sie das Bike ja mal zufällig,denn auffällig ist es ja.Gib ihnen ein Bild u.s.w. Und schreib doch mal deine Telefonnummer ins Forum,wenn einer was sieht oder so damit er dich schnell erreicht.Hier leiden wahrscheinlich alle mit Dir.Ich hoffe du findest dein Bike,oder dir wollte nur einer einen Streich spielen.
Viel Glück und Grüsse Peter


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Februar 2005)

yo schlingsi, in was für nem assiblock wohnst du denn? ist ja krass!
dazu fällt mir nur ein: "In meinem Block läuft das buissness das keiner sieht, in meinem block pumpt Blaulicht adrenalin, in mienem Block sprechen wir unseren eigenen slang....." (azad-mein block)
also, wenn du den erwichst, wirds blutig, glaube ich, was für wixxer allter....damn....zu krass....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Februar 2005)

Oder du nimmst die krasse Methode und kürzt sein finger ein wenig  . Und wenn in einer frägt wieso sein Finger so kurz ist wird er immer sagen das er jemanden das Bike geklaut hat. Quasi ein Erinnerung fürs Leben. Schuldigung das ich das hier schreibe aber wenn ich sowas lese komme ich immer auf die verücktesten Ideen, weil das  das letzte ist  . Soweit sind mir halt in Deutschland schon gekommen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (3. Februar 2005)

Mach einen Steckbrief mit Bild und häng in im Haus und in der Umgebung auf. So ein Trial Rad sieht sehr exotisch aus und kann selbst von einer Oma von einem normalen Rad unterschieden werden. Der ders geklaut hat, kann ja nicht von weit weg sein, wenn er ins Haus rein kam. Und natürlich EBay schauen, auch nach einzelteilen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Februar 2005)

Mein Mitleid!
Das müssen richtige drecksschweine sein die sowas klauen, an deiner stelle würde ich auch zur polizei gehen, dann bilder geben usw. immer in deiner gegend hinter büschen schauen usw. also das wäre meine methode, vielleicht auch an bäumen ein paar bilder aufhängen! wünsche dir noch viel glück!

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MrTrial (3. Februar 2005)

Ja, *auf jeden Fall* zur Polizei gehen!
Und wenn du unterwegs mal  :kotz:Ordungsamt siehst (Bei euch gibts doch sowas) drück den ruhig auch kleine Fotos vom Bike in die Hand. Die haben doch sonst keine sinnvollen Beschäftigungen außer Obsthändler an*******n, mit Fusgängern diskutieren und Trialer verschäuchen.
Und gerade da die auch ein Auge auf trialende Jünger haben, gibts ne gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, falls einer mit deinem bike wirklich trialen sollte, den zu bekommen.

Im Geiste sind wir mit dir  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (3. Februar 2005)

hey Schlingsi!

Also erstmal beileid! Hattest ja auchmal ein Norco vertickt aber darüber müssen wir ja jetzt net reden!
So ein geiles Rad wie deins ist echt kacke wenn das weg ist!
Also wenn ich was sehe sag ich bescheid wohne ja selber nicht weit weg von Köln also.....
Und das mit dem Steckbrief ist ne gute Idee.......mach das auch wenn du den Typen je findest einfach verprügeln und danach nen Steckbrief von seiner scheiss Visage hier ins Forum setzten....dann kriegt er jedesmal wenn er nem Trialer begegnet wieder eine aufs maul sein ganzes Leben lang!  

Also viel Glück beim wiederbeschaffen!
Trialsrider


----------



## Schlingsi (3. Februar 2005)

ey leude danke für aufbauenden worte... das geilste ist, ich hab morgen ne endwichtige prüfung. da kann ich mich natürlich jetzt bestens drauf konzentrieren. naja, da machste jetzt ersma nix. neues rad kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht leisten, deshalb ist jetzt erstmal ende mit trialen. aber vielleicht findet es sich ja wieder....hopefully!!!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> neues rad kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht leisten, deshalb ist jetzt erstmal ende mit trialen. aber vielleicht findet es sich ja wieder....hopefully!!!!



bin mir da nicht so sicher,aber wenn du ne hausratversicherung hast ist das doch kein problem,das bike wird dir in dem fall ,wenn du eine hast auf jeden fall bezahlt/ersetzt.....falls du keine hast und dir der typ ma über den weg läuft kannst du ihm im namen des gesamten forums ma ordentlich eine durchlassen    ,würde ich sagen,schlag ihn am besten so lange bis du ihn anstatt des wassers in deine maguraleitungen füllen kannst   ....so ne schei*** ich hoffe für den ,dass der schneller rennen kann als du sonst hat der ein ordentliches problem....

hoffe für dich ,das dein edles ross wieder auftaucht oder du die kohle wiederkriegst   ....


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (3. Februar 2005)

auch von mir viel glück, das du diesen ver****ten  "*#[email protected]!^° kriegst der dein coust hat!


----------



## locdog (3. Februar 2005)

wen sich das bike irgendwo in der polnischen scenen entdeke sag ich bescheid.
bei uns ist es meist schlimmer. in manchen stadten (gegenden) kann man auch am tag sein bike verlieren. Da kommen solche assi dres typen und holen dich zur 5 runter vom bike. solche kerle konnte i echt toten.


----------



## tinitram (3. Februar 2005)

Also wenn hier in Berlin so ein Coust vorbei kommt werd ich's mir mal genauer ansehen. Wir haben schonmal jemandem das Rad im Park abgezogen, es gehörte einem Kumpel, dem's ein paar Wochen vorher gestohlen wurde.

Gibts noch weitere Merkmale, die eine eindeutige Identifizierung ermöglichen ? (hast du eine Rahmennummer? Bestimmte Teile dran zu haben ist zwar schon mehr als verdächtig, aber die selbe Rahmennummer...)

mfg
:Martin:


----------



## Rome (3. Februar 2005)

Mein Mitgefühl!!!!
als ich den Sommer nach München gezogen bin wurde mein Devil Custom bikeunter gleichen Umständen geklaut. Auch ein auffälliges Einzelstück.
Trotzdem ist es nicht wieder aufgetaucht.

Ich wünsch dir mehr Glück.

Rome


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Februar 2005)

Naja zu sowas fällt mir einfach nix mehr ein, teurer kann man nen Bike ja kaum aufbauen   
Ich würde dir gern Hoffnung machen, aber ich denke der der das Ding gerippt hat wird auch wissen, dass das bike nicht wie jedes andere aussieht und wird es zerlegen und so verkaufen.


----------



## soma (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich fühl natürlich genauso mit dir, wie all die anderen hier im Forum. Vor allem,weil mir mal das gleiche geschehen ist! Auch denke ich, dass wir alle ein Auge für dein Bike aufhalten werden, vor allem, weil wir wohl auch noch nie so ein Bike in unserer Stadt / Gegend gesehen haben!!!
Jetzt mal zu deinen Äußerungen. Ich kann mir leider nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass eure Feuerschutztür wirklich 40 cm Dick ist. Jedoch nehm ich an, dass diese immer abgeschlossen ist. Somit wird es wohl unumgänglich sein einen Schlüßel für besagte Tür zu haben.
Also wird dir der Weg zur Polizei, was ich ohnehin schon längst getan hätte, nicht erspart bleibt. Ausserdem MUSST du der Polizei erzählen, dass IMMER die Tür abgeschlossen war und auch noch IMMER ist. Damit werden wohl schon mal alle in deinem Block wohnenden Menschen, die einen Schlüßel zu dieser Tür besitzen zu Verdacht gezogen!!! Ich weiss nicht wirklich, wie das ist, doch wenn es Hausordnung ist, diese Tür abzuschließen, sind alle Mitbewohner gleichermaßen daran beteiligt ggf. wird vllt. dein Vermieter eine Teilschuld mittragen müssen. Versuche auf jeden Fall all deine Möglichkeiten vollend auszuschöpfen. Gut wäre natürlich, wenn du von den ganzen verbauten Parts die Rechnung noch hast. Gut ist, wie auch schon geschrieben, deine Rahmennummer, die man eigentlich sowieso aufbewahrt!
Laß dich auch von niemanden foppen und bleibe hartnäckig, vor allem bei einem so hohen Wert des Bikes!
Tatsache ist jedoch, dass deine Hausratversicherung, sofern du überhaupt eine abgeschlossen hat, nicht einfach so mir nichts dir nichts die Kohle für dein Bike zahlt. Erstmal musst du generell nachweisen, dass du überhaupt das Bike besessen hast. Danach musst du dir mal deinen Vertrag anschauen. Meistens zahlen die für ein gestohlenes Bike nur 1-2% der Versicherungssumme. Je nachdem, wo du halt versichert bist, kann dies noch nach oben korrigiert werden. Dennoch ist es halt so, dass du bei einer Versicherungssumme von 20.000,- Euro nur halt 200 bzw. 300 Euro bekommst, womit ja nur ein Bruchteil des Wertes deines Bikes abgedeckt ist. Nehme auch an, dass du keine Fahrraddiebstahlversicherung abgeschlossen hast, was sehr traurig ist. Immerhin wird sich ja der Wert deines Bikes bis ca. 3.000,- Euro bewegen (nur mal so über den Daumen gepeilt).
Nun gut, ich hoffe für dich, dass du dein Bike wiederbekommen wirst. Drücke dir die Daumen. Doch sitz halt nicht nur rum und warte / hoffe, sondern unternimm etwas, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe!!

Gruß

soma


----------



## Schlingsi (4. Februar 2005)

@ Soma: Dangööö ersma...aber die Realität sieht sehr traurig aus. Ich habe nämlich keine Hausratversicherung. Außerdem wusste ich gar nicht das mein coust eine Rahmennummer hat, hab sie also folglich auch nirgendwo notiert. 
Dem Vermieter werde ich aber mal den ar$ch aufreissen, denn man kann einfach mit dem fahrstuhl in den keller fahren...toll toll toll! was nutzt denn da die abgeschlossene Tür vom Keller! 
Ich bin sicher das es einer aus der näheren Umgebung war. Also entweder finde ich es hier irgendwo im Gebüsch, oder es ist weit weit weg. Denn niemand wird so lebensmüde sein und damit hier rumgurken!
Am Wochenende jogge ich hier mal die Gegend ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomeg (4. Februar 2005)

Wie wärs wenn wir hier im Forum einen kleinen Hilfs-Fond einrichten, für Jungs und Mädels mit geklauten Fahrrädern?


----------



## soma (4. Februar 2005)

eskimo82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs wenn wir hier im Forum einen kleinen Hilfs-Fond einrichten, für Jungs und Mädels mit geklauten Fahrrädern?


Das ist zwar ne tolle Idee, doch wird es erstens wieder irgendwelche Leute geben, die das scharmlos ausnutzen und ausserdem ist das auch ne Logistikfrage. Es muss ja schließlich jemand betreuen. Interessanter wäre es, wenn man eine Versicherung fragen würde, wie das ausschaut, für einen Club so eine Fahrradversicherung anzubieten. Sprich, alle Mitglieder würden versichert sein. Natürlich müsste jedes Mitglied dann auch einen kleinen Betrag zahlen.
Wenn einer Böcke hat und mal nachzufragen und einen überregionalen Trialclub auf die Beine zu stellen. Dann auf!!!
Ich denke mal, wenn das, wie eben geschrieben, klappen sollte, gibt es sicherlich einige, die dort mitmachen würden.


----------



## robs (4. Februar 2005)

Und weil wohl einige schon eine Hausratversicherung haben und vielleicht noch extra eine andere die das Fahrrad mit absichert wenn es irgendwo angeschlossen ist, wird da wahrscheinlich nichts draus.

Ich persöhnlich habe auch keine solche Versicherung aber ich würde mir gut überlegen, ob ich nicht doch lieber eine Hausrat- abschließe und dann mein Rechner, TV etc. mit versichert ist...

Nur so kurz mal angedacht.



@Schlingsi: 
Totale Kacke die dir da passiert ist. Ich weiß aber auch keinen besseren Rat als alle anderen...  ich würd auch zur Polizei gehn, einfach damit du den Verlust schonmal schriftlich hast, vielleicht findet sich ja ne Möglichkeit, bei der du es aber irgendwie beweisen musst.


----------



## Domino (4. Februar 2005)

Hi Schlingsi,

das ist aber ein schei** der dir da passiert ist.Also wenn es mal hier in Mönchengladbach rum fährt hau ich den typen runter und bring dir dein bike   .
Mir haben auch so asis mein bike geklaut,aber bei mir vom hof.Weil meine "netten" Nachbarn nachts am wochenende die Haustür aufgelassen haben.es stand aber zum glück direkt an der anderen Strasenecke.Die haben bestimmt gemerkt das man nicht ganz so schnell damit ist.naja,mein glück.
Ach ja,und mit der Hausratversicherunbg die übernimmt den Schaden nur, wenn das bike mit einem Schloss gesichert war.So sagte mir das unser Versicherungsvertreter.
Ich würde mich da an deiner Stelle nochmal schlau machen,weil auch wenn es nur ein paar euros sind.Ist es noch immer besser als nix.
Ich hoffe natürlich das du dein bike wieder bekommst.



mfg
alex

edit:Ach ja,und mit der Hausratversicherunbg die übernimmt den Schaden nur, wenn das bike mit einem Schloss gesichert war<----Das gilt nicht bei abgeschlossenen "Fahrradkeller".


----------



## elhefe (4. Februar 2005)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> wen sich das bike irgendwo in der polnischen scenen entdeke sag ich bescheid.
> bei uns ist es meist schlimmer. in manchen stadten (gegenden) kann man auch am tag sein bike verlieren. Da kommen solche assi dres typen und holen dich zur 5 runter vom bike. solche kerle konnte i echt toten.





Das entspricht irgendwie meinen Vorurteilen. SCHADE, ich hatte gehofft, es wäre anders. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dies ein typisch polnisches Problem ist. Wie man hier auch sieht....


----------



## Benny133 (4. Februar 2005)

Soooooo, ich kann dir zwar nicht viel helfen, und es tut mir Sau leid was da geschehen ist, aber da ich morgen nach Köln fahre, werde ich versprechen, meine Augen aufzuhalten!!!!!! 

Nen kleiner Tipp: Hänge viele Plakate auf mit nem Bild von deinem Bike.(ne Beschreibung vom der ganzen Sache und dem Tiel "Bitte helft mir" oder so) Dann gucken mehr Leute nach dem Bike und wenn dieser WIXXXXER das sieht der dir dass geklaut hat, dann wird es dem auch Angst und Bange und er stellt vielleicht das Bike wieder zurück. Also viele Poster ausdrucken und überall aufhängen!!!!!!!

MfG und viel Glück

Benny


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. Februar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Das entspricht irgendwie meinen Vorurteilen. SCHADE, ich hatte gehofft, es wäre anders. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dies ein typisch polnisches Problem ist. Wie man hier auch sieht....



Das kann dir in jeder etwas größeren Stadt passieren...


----------



## sensiminded (4. Februar 2005)

hy schlingsi,

von mir auch allergrößtes beileid!!! also ich hoffe die drecksdiebe bekommen richtig eins auf die fresse!!! wie in den vorherigen posts schon sehr anschaulich beschrieben!

wohnung ist der beste platz für so ein schickes rad wie deins-am besten im wohnzimmer an der wand. bin jetzt auch in nen block gezogen und mein koxx hängt an dem platz(so richtig gut auf meiner augenhöhe), aber habe noch angst wegen meinen guten alten zassi, welches in den keller musste.

wünsche dir natürlich nur das du es wiederbekommst-am besten auch heil

grüße alex


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Februar 2005)

was mir grad noch einfällt, wenn fahrrad überhaupt im keller, dann nich in fahrradkeller weil das nich zum hausrat zählt, also lieber in den eigenen keller auch wenns nur ein bretterverschlag is (wurde mir nach meiner letzten beklauung gesagt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (4. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> was mir grad noch einfällt, wenn fahrrad überhaupt im keller, dann nich in fahrradkeller weil das nich zum hausrat zählt, also lieber in den eigenen keller auch wenns nur ein bretterverschlag is (wurde mir nach meiner letzten beklauung gesagt)



es war ja in meinem eigenen keller. so drahtgittergeflecht mit schloss... hammse aufgebrochen. 

ich hänge echt mal einige zettel hier im haus und in der nachbarschaft aus... kann nur einer von hier gewesen sein. 

glaube zwar nicht das ich es wieder bekomme, aber nun gut... ich will ja net untätig bleiben.

ich frag mal beim michel an ob er mir ein wenig rabatt auf nen neuen coust gibt wg. den besonderen umständen. mit dem kann man immer gut reden... aber wenn ich an die wiederbeschaffung der laufräder denke und den steuersatz...da wird mir schlecht! ein glück is bald ostern, geburtstag und bestandene prüfung!    ich muss einfach wieder aufs rad....


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. Februar 2005)

@Schlingsi,ja frag den Michel mal,der ist ganz in Ordnung und sonst wenn du was brauchst,vielleicht können wir dir helfen.Ich hätte z.B ein paar Teile die würde ich dir überlassen.Oder wir könnten z.B einen kleinen Hilfsfond einrichten,würde wahrscheinlich niemanden wehtun und dir helfen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. Februar 2005)

Selbstmord....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Februar 2005)

dieser hilfsfon is mal keine schlchte idee!!! gerade für so besondere fälle!!


----------



## Schlingsi (5. Februar 2005)

yo, ich hab jetzt erstmal überall in der nachbarschaft zettelausgehangen mit foto und so und 300 euro belohnung...bereits beim entscheidenen hinweis!   aber viel hoffnung hab ich nich mehr....

wo kauft man in D denn am besten chrisking? den steuersatz hatte ich von hiBike, aber es muss doch noch was billigeres geben als den schuppen?!


----------



## Levelboss (5. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> wo kauft man in D denn am besten chrisking? den steuersatz hatte ich von hiBike, aber es muss doch noch was billigeres geben als den schuppen?!



Chris King hat am 1. Februar die Preise erhöht, also wird es wohl nichts mit billigen Schnäppchen. Eine Hinterradnabe kostet 20% mehr.
In Deutschland würde ich nichts bestellen, das ist viel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (6. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> yo, ich hab jetzt erstmal überall in der nachbarschaft zettelausgehangen mit foto und so und 300 euro belohnung...bereits beim entscheidenen hinweis!   aber viel hoffnung hab ich nich mehr....
> 
> wo kauft man in D denn am besten chrisking? den steuersatz hatte ich von hiBike, aber es muss doch noch was billigeres geben als den schuppen?!




Also ich kriege hier bei uns in der Umgebung ( H&S Bike Discount) Fette Prozente weil ich so toll bin!  
Und die ham so schon gute Preise also sag mir was du für deinen Chris King gezahlt hast und ich sag dir was ich zahlen müsste, und dann kauf ich den halt du überweist und ich schick in dir zu okay?
Kannst einfach ne Mail an [email protected] schicken!  
oder hier wieder posten!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Februar 2005)

sacht mal... gibt es die CK vorne nicht für DISC??? kann doch nich sein ,oder?!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. Februar 2005)

Doch gibt es schon für Disk,gibts schon was neues von deinem Bike.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Februar 2005)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch gibt es schon für Disk,gibts schon was neues von deinem Bike.
> Gruss Peter



Leider nein... letzter Stand war das ich hier im Umkreis die Flugblätter und so aufgehangen habe. Hat sich aber leider noch keiner drauf gemeldet. Ich glaub auch nich das es noch ma auftaucht deshalb fang ich mal langsam an ein neues Setup durchzuspielen...  

gib mir mal bitten einen link zu einer CK Vorderradnabe mit Discaufnahme... ich steh wohl auf der Leitung.


----------



## Levelboss (6. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> gib mir mal bitten einen link zu einer CK Vorderradnabe mit Discaufnahme... ich steh wohl auf der Leitung.



http://www.hibike.de:80/main.php?se...71b974527&method=m_catpd&menuID=-1&groupID=31

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=HU707B12


----------



## Schlingsi (6. Februar 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hibike.de:80/main.php?se...71b974527&method=m_catpd&menuID=-1&groupID=31
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=HU707B12



man man man... tausend mal auf der hibike seite gesucht!   


Danke Felix!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Februar 2005)

Wir können ja alle mal die Augen bei Ebay offen halten, meist wissen die Idioten ja nicht was sie da verticken. Also bei merkwürdigen Produktbeschreibungen wie "Spezial-Trick-Mountainbike" sollte es bei uns allen klingeln.


----------



## KrazyKing (7. Februar 2005)

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Köln, werde mich mal Umschauen...


----------



## chri§ (7. Februar 2005)

was wohl noch total behindert ist, ist dass der typ der es geklaut hat 100pro nix damit anfangen kann!! nicht einmal ein abgeschlossener keller reicht um sein bike zu sichern. falls hier ma nen coust sehen sollte werde ich ma genau drauf schauen. hier in bochum sind aber eh fast 0 trialer unterwegs!


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Februar 2005)

sehr nett hier im haus... irgendwer reisst hier immer den aushang wg meinem bike ab! also wer das abreisst macht sich in meinen augen verdächtig. vielleicht mal auf die lauer legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (7. Februar 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> "Spezial-Trick-Mountainbike"


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Februar 2005)

man man man.... hab jetzt ne hausrat für 79 eurosen abgeschlossen. da is das bike zu hause mittem vollen kaufpreis versichert. hätte ich vielleicht mal beim einzug machen sollen.   naja, nachher is man ja bekanntlich immer schlauer...


----------



## Booomer (9. Februar 2005)

hast du den einbruch schon bei der polizei gemeldet.
sonst verschieb ihn doch einfach um ein, zwei wochen.
und meld dich einfach nächste woche bei deiner versicherung.
erzähl ihn einfach dein rad wurde grad eben geklaut!
is zwar versicherungsbetrug, aber s.c.h.e.i.ß drauf.


----------



## ringo667 (9. Februar 2005)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> is zwar versicherungsbetrug, aber s.c.h.e.i.ß drauf.




Also ganz blöd sind die ja auch nicht...

Aber nen versuch vielleicht wert.....


----------



## Tretschwein (9. Februar 2005)

n rad das 2einhalbtausendeuro gekostet hat. just nachdem die versicherung abgeschlossen wurde.... na echt ma blöd sin die nich un wenn sowas passiert dann schauen die auch mal genau hin... nu


----------



## mtb-trialer. (9. Februar 2005)

vorallem wenns hier im forum so breit gelatscht wurde!


----------



## Booomer (10. Februar 2005)

Naja, ich glaub nicht das irgend ein Aussenstehnder irgendetwas von diesem Forum weiß. Dann warteste eben 2 oder 3 Monate. Bei dem Geld was du reingesteckt hast würd ICH es auf jedenfall versuchen.


----------



## tobsen (10. Februar 2005)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich glaub nicht das irgend ein Aussenstehnder irgendetwas von diesem Forum weiß. Dann warteste eben 2 oder 3 Monate. Bei dem Geld was du reingesteckt hast würd ICH es auf jedenfall versuchen.




lol, des is so ziemlich die blödeste idee, die man haben kann...
was glaubt ihr, wie viele leute darauf kommen , so die versicherung zu be********n ???... 

versicherungen haben aussendienstler, die für nichts anderes angestellt sind, um sowas nachzuprüfen...

...versicherungsbetrug macht sich nich gut im führungszeugnis...


----------



## Booomer (10. Februar 2005)

is ja kein betrug im üblichen sinne. der bruch hat ja statt gefunden!
also sind auch spuren vorhanden.
und außendienstmitarbeiter sind auch nur menschen, man ihnen gegenüber
nur möglichst vertrauenswürdig rüberkommen. 
bis jetzt hat es noch immer geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (10. Februar 2005)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> is ja kein betrug im üblichen sinne.


ich hoffe, der richter sieht das genauso


----------



## Scrat (11. Februar 2005)

Hi Schlingsi,

schöner Scheiß mit Deinem Rad... 

Hast Du den Thread schonmal ins Regionalforum Köln, Bonn, Aachen verlinkt?

Da werden's wohl nochmal wesentlich mehr Leute lesen als hier im Forum.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Februar 2005)

Moin Thomas

super idee... hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht! knall ich direkt mal da rein.

Danke!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. Februar 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schlingsi,
> 
> schöner Scheiß mit Deinem Rad...
> 
> ...



OT: Scrat wasn eigentlich aus Mainz geworden, wir wollten dort dochma trialen !


----------



## Scrat (11. Februar 2005)

@Schlingsi: Kein Problem, ich hätte da nur früher draufkommen sollen. Du kannst es evtl. auch noch ins NRW-Forum stellen, ich denke mal, die haben da auch nix gegen und die meisten User im Forum dürften aus der NRW-Region stammen.



			
				Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> OT: Scrat wasn eigentlich aus Mainz geworden, wir wollten dort dochma trialen !



Also, ich war zwar die letzten 3 Tage wieder mal in Mainz, aber mit trialen wär das nix geworden 

Grundsätzlich gerne, aber nicht vor Anfang März - bis dahin bin ich eher in Saarbrücken zu finden - Indoorbasteln 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## FranG (11. Februar 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schlingsi,
> schöner Scheiß mit Deinem Rad...
> Hast Du den Thread schonmal ins Regionalforum Köln, Bonn, Aachen verlinkt?
> Da werden's wohl nochmal wesentlich mehr Leute lesen als hier im Forum.
> Servus, Thomas



Daher komme ich jetzt...

@Schlingsi:
Gerade den Thread gelesen - ich könnt' mit dir kotzen. Wo genau in Köln ist das passiert?

Gruß von Frank (...der jetzt mal schnell in seinen Keller geht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (12. Februar 2005)

yo, so ne schaise... ist in neuehrenfeld passiert. und dabei wohne ich in einem echt angenehmen und schönen teil von ehrenfeld. da machste nix, schien jetzt aber doch eher das organisierte verbrechen gewesen zu sein... 5 weitere keller sind aufgebrochen worden.


----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2005)

@Schlingsi:dann solltest du dein nächste bike immer schön unterm kopfkissen platzieren


----------



## Schlingsi (12. Februar 2005)

für nachschub wurde gesorgt...


----------



## kekseis (14. Februar 2005)

Hi Schlingsi!

Wo in Ehrenfeld wohnst Du? Ich krieg grad Schiss um meine drei Bikes in meinem Keller! Bei uns ist es nämlich auch kein Problem ins Haus zu kommen!!
Kauf mir gleich mal nen besseres Schloss für die Tür!!!!!


----------

